# I Can Transfer Recordings Between TiVos. Are You Kidding Me?



## StarlightLady (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm very happy (but a little aggravated) to have just discovered the option to transfer recordings between TiVos through the TiVo Online website. That seems like the sort of thing you might want to tell customers about when they purchase a new TiVo. A lot of folks get upset that they have no way to move their recordings to their new TiVo, so why wouldn't you tell us that this feature exists on your website? Maybe you did tell us and I just missed it, but I'm super happy to finally be able to transfer my David Gilmour concerts to my TiVo Bolt from my old Tivo Premiere. 

I'm starting to wonder what other features exist that I just don't know about. 

I have to say, I love all these formatting options on your forum. This is fantastic!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

StarlightLady said:


> I have to say, I love all these formatting options on your forum. This is fantastic!


Please stop.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty please.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Pretty please.


You use the word pretty but your post was no where near as pretty as the OP.


----------



## StarlightLady (Sep 26, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> You use the word pretty but your post was no where near as pretty as the OP.












*Booyah! *


----------



## StarlightLady (Sep 26, 2018)

It's cute when people pretend they can't tolerate bright, colorful things. You have to wonder what happens when they walk past a flower garden. Is it like a witch that enters a church? They start clawing their melting face, screaming, "Noooooooooo!"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

StarlightLady said:


> I'm starting to wonder what other features exist that I just don't know about.



You mean about your Bolt or life in general?


----------



## StarlightLady (Sep 26, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> You mean about your Bolt or life in general?


Ha!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I say read the manual, it is online, and it sounds like it could have all sorts of tidbits for you.


----------



## tivohogg (Apr 16, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> I say read the manual, it is online, and it sounds like it could have all sorts of tidbits for you.


 There is a manual - on line. I have been Tivo owner for years, guess it is just intuitive. But I am going to get the manual. Thanks


----------



## tivohogg (Apr 16, 2006)

StarlightLady said:


> to have just discovered the option to transfer recordings between TiVos through the TiVo Online website. T


 So thanks for this post, even if it is a little pretty!!  I am transferring some shows right now that I did not know I could from my computer. Again thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

In addition to recordings, you can also transfer your OnePass season passes as well, just by dragging and dropping from one to the other.

And at least from my experience using two Bolts, I can transfer recordings in either direction between a TE3 and TE4 configured Bolt.


----------

